
How Dr. Seuss would prove the halting problem undecidable (2008) - amelius
http://ebiquity.umbc.edu/blogger/2008/01/19/how-dr-suess-would-prove-the-halting-problem-undecidable/
======
marvy
Straight from the author's website:
[http://www.lel.ed.ac.uk/~gpullum/loopsnoop.html](http://www.lel.ed.ac.uk/~gpullum/loopsnoop.html)

~~~
im2w1l
I prefer the version you linked to, as it has taken trominos criticism into
account
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1323111](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1323111)

Only your linked version is correct.

------
dang
Discussed long ago at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1321899](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1321899)
and not so long ago at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10077471](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10077471).

~~~
frozenport
How Hackernews would prove the halting problem:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/reply?id=10792240&goto=item%3Fi...](https://news.ycombinator.com/reply?id=10792240&goto=item%3Fid%3D10791113)

------
sorokod
As a side note, the good doctor predicted the ascent of the surveillance
state:

    
    
       "On a mountain halfway between Reno and Rome
       We have a machine in a plexiglass dome
       Which listens and looks into everyone’s home
       And whenever it sees a new sleeper go flop,
       It jiggles and lets a new Biggle-Ball drop.
       Our chap count these balls as they plup in a cup.
       And that’s how we know who is down and who’s up"

------
kybernetikos
How I explained it to a shepherd:
[http://www.everything2.com/title/halting+dog+problem](http://www.everything2.com/title/halting+dog+problem)

------
daxfohl
Now if we could only get this for the abc conjecture.

